# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Informatizzazione "dello studio"

## swami

... che impatto hanno su d voi tutte queste novità informatiche che vengono spesso buttate addosso senza preavviso? ho molte difficoltà in studio, nel senso ke ogni novità, ogni variazione, implica costi ke vengono recepiti come capricci da chi in effetti è abituato a lavorare con il lapis e nn concepisce il fatto d essere letteralmente mandato via dagli uffici perchè la pratica in formato cartaceo da fastidio ... poi arrivano nuovi programmi ke hanno necessità di pc più potenti e mi viene contestato ke "hanno solo 5 anni" (  :EEK!:  no comment!) ... ne sto uscendo scema! capisco ke per un settantenne tutto questo vuol dire essere tagliato fuori e vedere tanti costi ke nn si capiscono vuol dire meno soldi ke rimangono da dividersi  ... ma ... è così e nn so in quale altro modo metterla giù  :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Purtroppo è qualcosa alla quale dobbiamo abituarci.
D'altronde, il pc è uno strumento fondamentale per noi, oggi, e quindi dobbiamo considerare tale spesa come una di quelle fisse (poche, per fortuna). 
ciao   

> ... che impatto hanno su d voi tutte queste novità informatiche che vengono spesso buttate addosso senza preavviso? ho molte difficoltà in studio, nel senso ke ogni novità, ogni variazione, implica costi ke vengono recepiti come capricci da chi in effetti è abituato a lavorare con il lapis e nn concepisce il fatto d essere letteralmente mandato via dagli uffici perchè la pratica in formato cartaceo da fastidio ... poi arrivano nuovi programmi ke hanno necessità di pc più potenti e mi viene contestato ke "hanno solo 5 anni" (  no comment!) ... ne sto uscendo scema! capisco ke per un settantenne tutto questo vuol dire essere tagliato fuori e vedere tanti costi ke nn si capiscono vuol dire meno soldi ke rimangono da dividersi  ... ma ... è così e nn so in quale altro modo metterla giù

----------


## swami

> come una di quelle fisse (poche, per fortuna). 
> ciao

  ... mi contestano l'eccessiva spesa per la carta! per i toner! ... parli facile te, scrivi su un forum  :Wink:  ma tutti questi sono costi ke prima nn c'erano! i moduli erano gratuiti e disponibili presso gli uffici ... è un lotta contro i mulini a vento :cool 
nn t capitano colleghi che preparano le pratiche e poi te le portano per la spedizione? dalle mie paerti ce ne sono tantissimi, persone che fanno questo lavoro da 40 anni ke improvvisamente nn sono più in grado d lavorare .. da una parte ke tristezza, dall'altra l'Italia è il fanilo d coda nell' educazione informatica  :Cool:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Contestare la spesa per toner e carta mi sembra anacronistico ... ma quanta se ne potrà consumare mai ?? Non seguite la prassi di riciclare la carta per l'uso interno ?
E' vero, una volta i moduli erano gratuiti, ma oggi è possibile stampare quanti Unico vuoi, premendo solo un tasto ed avendo sempre dei nuovi "originali"; oggi se un cljente perde l'Unico originale, ne puoi stampare un altro no??   

> nn t capitano colleghi che preparano le pratiche e poi te le portano per la spedizione? dalle mie paerti ce ne sono tantissimi, persone che fanno questo lavoro da 40 anni ke improvvisamente nn sono più in grado d lavorare .. da una parte ke tristezza, dall'altra l'Italia è il fanilo d coda nell' educazione informatica

  Ci mancherebbe pure altro ....  :EEK!:  
Ma ... farsi pagare il servizio no ??

----------


## swami

> Ma ... farsi pagare il servizio no ??

  si, beh! qsto è il minimo  :Big Grin:  era per dire ke tanti "operatori" anzianotti vengono tagliati fuori, gli viene quasi impedito d lavorare ... e qsta cosa è tristissima, in una Italia ke continua a dire di avere  nei propri anziani il proprio tesoro, la propria storia ed il proprio sapere ... ed un professionista a 60 anni sarà pure al max della cariera ma è spesso nemico d un computer, inutile girarci attorno  :Stick Out Tongue:  
quanto ai consumi t assicuro ke riciclo al max ed anzi evito d fare stampe inuti e nn necessarie (personalmente opterei per un archivio informatico, un bel pdf firmato in digitale e buonanotte  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) ... ma resta cmq ke prima la "carta" si prendeva dagli uffici mentre adesso risme e risme di carta vengono consumate ... considera solo il nuovo f24 ... prima: 3 fogli per le 3 copie dl modello ... adesso: i fogli nn si contano, tra copie di f24 (almeno 2), ricevute di invio del file, ricevuta d ricezione dell'f24, ricevuta del'addebito andato a buon fine ... d queste io stampo solo la ricevuta finale d addebito ke tengo pinzata all'f24 ... prima un timbro ... adesso un foglio  :EEK!:

----------

